# Sex E-Mail s,wie bekomme ich Sie wieder los ?



## DerKapitulierte (26 März 2003)

Habe über Yahoo eine e-mail Adresse bekomme fast täglich sex e-mail und seit ein paar Tagen täglich ein Mail z. B. unscheinbaren Kurztext
trägt " Wichtige Mitteilung".
Ich habe bei Yahoo Spam Mail aktiviert nun fliegen diese Mail in Bulk Ordner ,also weis ich das ich die nicht aufmachen darf ,aber gibt es keine
einfache Möglichkeit diese Mail gar nicht erst in mein Bulkordner kommen.

Danke DerKapitulierte


----------



## klausius (27 März 2003)

*Spamhilfe*

hi

im internet gibt es tausende anlaufstellen wegen spams

mein Vorschlag wäre schaff dir eine neue email adresse an!!!

bzw. lies das mal durch

http://antispam.talky.de/


----------



## Heiko (27 März 2003)

Ich bin wunderbar zufrieden mit meiner Adresse von www.mayl.de.

Seit ich die habe ist mein Usenet-Account faktisch SPAM-frei.


----------



## DerKapitulierte (27 März 2003)

*Neue E-mail adresse*

Das mit der neuen E-Mail adresse habe ich mir auch schon durch den Kopf gehen lassen,aber --- ich bin bei ebay und insbesondere hier
mit dieser mailadresse registriert, habe insbesondere hier Kontakte geknüpft die ich benötige mit dem Dailerärger ,den ich am Hals habe.

Gibts den technisch keine einfache Möglichkeit. Der Bulkordner löscht alle 30 Tage, aber nicht komplett sondern nur die Mails die eben 30 Tage alt sind. 

Gruss DerKapitulierte


----------



## DocSnyder (28 März 2003)

"Der Kapitulierte" wrote:

> Habe über Yahoo eine e-mail Adresse bekomme fast täglich sex e-mail und seit ein paar Tagen täglich ein Mail z. B. unscheinbaren Kurztext trägt " Wichtige Mitteilung".

Das Zeug bekomme ich seit über einem Jahr. Dahinter steckt die sog. "Pornodialermafia" - Nummernanbieter, Dialerklitschen, WWW-Content-Anbieter und Sp^W^WWerbepartner.

Siehe auch
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Pornodialermafia&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Stardialer&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Spamdialer&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Mainpean&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Meanpain&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=IBS&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Starweb&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Entenmann&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Interfun&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Interspam&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Ultima&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=IBI&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Wastl&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=kontakte+online&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=livekontakt&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Blumenthal&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Crosskirk&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=Porno+Crew&scoring=d
http://groups.google.com/groups?group=de.admin.net-abuse.mail&q=sexsoftware&scoring=d

Den Spam einfach hinzunehmen hat sich bisher nicht als praktikabel erwiesen. Zum einen empfiehlt sich, den mutmaßlichen Mitstörern immer wieder mal die Ohren langzuziehen, zum anderen, mit naja verhältnismäßigen Mitteln zurückzuschlagen - das sind zum einen wget und zum anderen, dafür zu sorgen, dass sich Spammer gegenseitig bemüllen. 

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2003)

*Spam*

@DerKapitulierte


Hi,

Kann man bei Yahoo nicht auch die Option wählen, dass die betreffenden
Mails gleich gelöscht werden ?

Evtl kann man bei Yahoo auch seine Mails über Pop3 abholen, und dann kann man Z.B. Outlook als Email Programm benutzen. Da kann man Nachrichtenregeln festlegen z.b. wenn der Betreff einer Email "Sex oder S.e.x" enthält, wird die Email gleich vom Server gelöscht ohne sie herunterzuladen.

Das funktioniert bei mir bestens. Ich habe einen Account bei Web.de und da löscht Outlook täglich mindestens 10 Spam Mails 

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Freeman76 (7 April 2003)

Für Outlook gibts imho auch einen guten Spamwarekiller:

Guckst Du hier: http://www.cloudmark.com/products/spamnet/


----------

